#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Десять вопросов Далай-ламе

## Содпа Тхарчен

> Возможно ли придерживаться ненасилия, когда тебе угрожает непосредственная опасность? Почему бедные кажутся счастливее богатых? Должно ли общество отказаться от своих традиций ради движения вперед? В своем фильме режиссер-документалист Рик Рэй пытается найти ответы на фундаментальные вопросы современности, опираясь на собственные наблюдения, почерпнутые им во время путешествия по Индии и Ближнему Востоку, а также на мудрость выдающегося духовного лидера, Четырнадцатого Далай-ламы.

----------

Алла Владимировна (21.08.2013)

----------

